# Could this happen in the USA



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Germans Being Evicted so Migrants Can Take Their Home | Truth And Action


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Germans Being Evicted so Migrants Can Take Their Home | Truth And Action


I don't think the government could do that... Though many landlords CAN revoke a tenants rights and kick them out if they have an incentive to do so. Meaning if the Government paid x2 the rent to the landlord to house migrants they might want to do just that!... It's sad to see Migrants in need, and nobody willing to help. Yet, kicking somebody out of their rental home does not seem right either. Very difficult times were are living in! I pray those Migrants will be respectful of the communities they are now living in.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Under the guise of social justice such communist tactics are not only possible but will be the flavor of the day. Just read how housing was redistributed after the 1917 revolution in Russia.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Can't happed here. We have ammunition. 
Although if you live in a rent subsidized or fixed rent property (like NYC) I could see something happening.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't have any rental property but I can tell you that Mrs SP and I would rent to an American for X way before we would rent to an illegal for Xx2. I don't think Mrs SP would go for an illegal at 10 times normal rent. We all have to take a stance somewhere.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Eminent Domain laws are routinely used to take private property. Thanks to the 9 black robes its OK for government to seize private property and give it to a private company to develops because the municipality might get more tax dollars. Putting legal or illegal aliens in you home or property by federal fiat is not as far fetched as it sounds given recent court decisions.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

If ANY level of government engages the wholesale seizure of the homes of Americans in order to house "immigrants" or "migrants", a BLOODBATH will ensue.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Just to be clear when you note the govt seizes the property (something I oppose) the owner is compensated it's not just taken. The owner may disagree with the valuation but that too can be judged. In CA state statutes actually make it so expensive for a govt to seize property thru eminent domain that it's pretty easy for a govt to buy it and over pay.

Now as to the topic are private property owners, greedy bastards we can be, kicking citizens to the curb so they can charge immigrants more money? Quite possibly....and I'd assume you'd defend the private property owners rights to do so wouldn't you? Or do we live in a place where people are not free to do what they want with their land?

Yes it's late and I'm being honry...had to see the damn lawyers today.



Camel923 said:


> Eminent Domain laws are routinely used to take private property. Thanks to the 9 black robes its OK for government to seize private property and give it to a private company to develops because the municipality might get more tax dollars. Putting legal or illegal aliens in you home or property by federal fiat is not as far fetched as it sounds given recent court decisions.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad to see your grumpy ass, Ripon.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I seem to recall reading something about British soldiers taking shelter in peoples home, even if they objected. So when something was written (a law or document) it was forbidden for the government to do that. I am old and tired so I can't seem to shake the cobwebs to put it all together to quote the passage.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This same story was being spread around about a week or so ago but it was the Swede's not the Germans. So is this true? I highly doubt it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ripon said:


> Just to be clear when you note the govt seizes the property (something I oppose) the owner is compensated it's not just taken. The owner may disagree with the valuation but that too can be judged. In CA state statutes actually make it so expensive for a govt to seize property thru eminent domain that it's pretty easy for a govt to buy it and over pay.
> 
> Now as to the topic are private property owners, greedy bastards we can be, kicking citizens to the curb so they can charge immigrants more money? Quite possibly....and I'd assume you'd defend the private property owners rights to do so wouldn't you? Or do we live in a place where people are not free to do what they want with their land?
> 
> Yes it's late and I'm being honry...had to see the damn lawyers today.


Ripon, you are correct that is the typical methodology used today to lawfully take land from a private owner. Bit oh how fast are we seeing the pendulum swing and things change. What is lawful today may not be lawful tomorrow. Consider how imminent domain would be initiated in a martial law situation? Consider, just how few steps would need to be taken TODAY to enact a martial law in parts of the US.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> I don't think the government could do that... Though many landlords CAN revoke a tenants rights and kick them out if they have an incentive to do so. Meaning if the Government paid x2 the rent to the landlord to house migrants they might want to do just that!... It's sad to see Migrants in need, and nobody willing to help. Yet, kicking somebody out of their rental home does not seem right either. Very difficult times were are living in! I pray those Migrants will be respectful of the communities they are now living in.


Of course the government can do that. "We the People" have allowed the Federal Government to do many atrocious things without a peep.

AND please do not listen to the media's description of these people as Migrants. They are not migrants, they are islamists intent on fulfilling their obligation to the Geo-Socio-Political Ideology of World Domination that they ascribe.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

There is a Myanmar (Burma) refugee who cleans our offices at night.
"Sol" is married and has 3 children.
The Catholic Charities org. funds "available" housing for "refugees" to them established.
They teach them English, how to shop, budget, transportation, etc.
My church LifeGroup furnished their house with garage sale items.

I personally aided over 1,633 "refugees" leave Vietnam and journey to the USA.
I am proud to give them a path to their hope and growth out of their circumstances.

I do not have a problem helping "refugees" the know SHTF/TEOWAWKI/WORL like no one else does. 

I do take issue with inviting people who want to kill us by people who have corrupted our Constitution.

I have a right to my own property... and I have a heart to help others. Otherwise, the govt needs to back off and stay within their own limits.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Eminent domain is intended as means for the government to purchase property, at fair market value, in order to make improvements to infrastructure or road systems to better the community at large. That has it's own inherent problems. However, evicting someone from their home who is in good standing and a citizen for the single purpose of relocating refugees of a dubious nature and a result of a misguided immigration policy is completely insane. If true I cant fathom how it would stand up before the rest of the community. Can it happen here? I would like to think not, but given our current administration's penchant for redistributing our wealth to the illegals and lazy, I am not so sure.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> I seem to recall reading something about British soldiers taking shelter in peoples home, even if they objected. So when something was written (a law or document) it was forbidden for the government to do that. I am old and tired so I can't seem to shake the cobwebs to put it all together to quote the passage.


The third amendment prohibits the quartering of soldiers in citizens' homes in time of peace without the owner's consent, or in time of war except as prescribed by law.

What could happen in this country?

Well, renters could be evicted. People living in the projects could be evicted. "HUD homes" could be used. Our tax dollars could simply be used to house them, as is happening, today.

We are quite a bit larger than Germany. We have the ability to house them and the government doesn't mind piling on more debt as that debt adds to the eventual destruction of the nation, anyway.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Having for many decades observed the actions of our government and its officials, I have great faith in them. I am sure they would eff us over any way they choose and as often as they like. Mrs. Grouch thinks I have become just a touch cynical in my golden years.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Germans Being Evicted so Migrants Can Take Their Home | Truth And Action


It would be contrary to our founding beliefs. Consider that one of the prime complaints levelled in the Declaration of Independance was the forced housing of Redcoats in our homes.

Maybe taking in some refugees might be good. I could handle five or six young female housemates, 18-30 years of age, send a selfie first.


----------

